# 2nd Annual Pacific NW Reunion of Warriors



## MommaCoke (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.reunionofwarriors.com/

I am very excited to announce the 2nd Annual Pacific NW Reunion of Warriors coming up on Saturday, April 3rd.  It will be held again at the Double Tree Hotel in Bellevue, WA.  This year we have the Ballroom so look forward to a lot more elbow room!

Our instructors this year will be:  Senior Professor John Sepulveda focusing on Kenpo Principles, Dr. T.R. Crimi working with us on Jujitsu Principles, Professor Bob White sharing some great fighting drills and Sifu Marty Zaninovich will be teaching some excellent knife and club attacks.  Sigung Stephen LaBounty will be with us as an honored guest.  

Last year was a great success and we look forward to some more great learning and fellowship.  We have made registration easier this year with PayPal via our website, http://www.reunionofwarriors.com/ .  You can find more information, the registration form and hotel info on our website.  Guests and spectators are more than welcome and dont forget to join us in the evening for a great dinner and fellowship time.  

For specific questions, please feel free to contact our host, Mr. Les Sipes at lnsipes@hotmail.com.  See you in April!!

http://www.reunionofwarriors.com/


----------

